# Trimming Experiences



## Toddy (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been in Portland for about a month now and every time I bitch and moan about not being able to find a job someone recommends trimming. Sounds like easy dough but I'm sure there's more to it. Anybody in the NW have experiences they could share?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 3, 2009)

No. Really, comming in here, 2 posts, and asking about trimming? C-mon! Who are you, what is your favorite colour, what line is your favorite, that sort of stuff. Kids these days. . . . .


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 3, 2009)

Um, put that in yer pipe and smoke it. HAHA!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lil' late for a trim-job, no?
It's fucking winter!!!
This was going on in growing regions back in September...


----------



## Angela (Feb 4, 2009)

Whoever's been telling you can do trimming this time of year in Portland is blowing smoke up your ass. Nobody's pruning anything in Portland right now. You can try the labor section of Craigslist if your looking for work but there's lots of competition for any jobs on there this time of year.


----------



## Toddy (Feb 4, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> Lil' late for a trim-job, no?
> It's fucking winter!!!
> This was going on in growing regions back in September...



I'm pretty sure he meant indoor. Whatever, that's the last time I listen to a strange man at Rite Aid. Actually that might have been the first time too. Silly me. Oh man speaking of Rite Aid I'm glad they have them here cuz I gotta scam to share.



dirtyfacedan said:


> No. Really, comming in here, 2 posts, and asking about trimming? C-mon! Who are you, what is your favorite colour, what line is your favorite, that sort of stuff. Kids these days. . . . .



Yeah you're right that was in bad taste. Lemme introduce myself... (ps that means on the introduction board)


----------



## finn (Feb 4, 2009)

On the haircuts gone wild idea, maybe you could sit outside with a small pair of scissors with a sign saying "one dollar for one snip of my hair" or something like that, haha.


----------



## Toddy (Feb 4, 2009)

hahaha nooooo! that would be a waste, they're companies that buy all of your hair and sell wigs to chemo patients. i don't know how i feel about that though, i'd rather just donate. or chop off locks on the street to sell...

moving right along to more absurd territory: i wonder if there's a market for pubic wigs.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 5, 2009)

Toddy said:


> hahaha nooooo! that would be a waste, they're companies that buy all of your hair and sell wigs to chemo patients. i don't know how i feel about that though, i'd rather just donate. or chop off locks on the street to sell...
> 
> moving right along to more absurd territory: i wonder if there's a market for pubic wigs.



I have a friend, she recently got a chelsea and gave all her hair to the hair wig for sick people thing.


----------



## Angela (Feb 6, 2009)

I get a free haircut at Supercuts every couple of years that way. But then I only get my hair cut every couple of years. If you've got more than six inches of hair being cut off they'll ask you if you want to donate it and if you do you get a free haircut.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 6, 2009)

i cant normally wait long enough to get to 6 inches. it gets close then i get some form of mohawk every time. i just got one last week. so i need to update my picture...but wow so off original topic in here!


----------



## bote (Feb 6, 2009)

back on the original subject for just a sec, there for sure are jobs to be had, the Rite aid genie did not lie, anytime of year, though of course fall is the easiest to find work. I can tell you that the work is there, but you pretty much have to meet the right people, I don't think the internet can help you on this one...


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 6, 2009)

OOHHH!!!! Take THAT intar-web!!!! BURN!!!!! FACE tuh FACE!!!!


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 6, 2009)

bote said:


> back on the original subject for just a sec, there for sure are jobs to be had, the Rite aid genie did not lie, anytime of year, though of course fall is the easiest to find work. I can tell you that the work is there, but you pretty much have to meet the right people, I don't think the internet can help you on this one...




OOoo00ooo0o!!!! take THAT intar-web!! BURN!!!! FACE tuh FACE!!!!!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 7, 2009)

strange double post there dirty lol but yeah, weed trimming is hard to get into. i do it for free for friends in return i get so stoned i start trimming the trimmings lol but yeah its all based on how much a person trusts you and how much you know about weed. THAT you can do online. research marijuana trimming techniques. google it or something. after that, you probably need to meet a person who grows. ask friends or whatever to introduce you to their dealers, hang out with the dealer, get along, mention your looking for a trimming job. ask about crop watching too once the time is comfortable. people get paid decently to watch a crop over night or even just matinence. weed takes alot to grow the right way.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 8, 2009)

Unless you're involved with a co-op finding trim work in portland is pretty impossible in the winter. The medical community is very close knit and there's a very well established circle of growers who don't take kindly to new comers... its not nearly as open as california. Also like every other industry it slows down in the winter and the jobs tend to go to those with the most experience and connections. I'd recommend just standing outside home depot with a "need work" sign. Works faster than craigslist.


----------

